# Why we shouldn't "rescue" pet store puppies (at least not by paying for them!)



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I like yr links, JE. Always informative. 

The knowledge of the negative contribution of puppy mills to the dog world is gaining strength. But I think it's up to us to continue to spread the word. And in this day of social media, it's easier than ever.

I keep popping links like this into my Fb Updates. They certainly don't 'go viral', and probably some of my friends ignore them . . . but not all. Some get the message . . . and some even help spread it. 

And it's a simple message. "Pet store puppies=puppy mills=bad." Even if yr friends read as little as one link they get the picture. And they remember it 'coz the connections are soooo simple.

*All* of us have 'non dog' people in our Friends list . . on both Fb and Twitter. We can inform them easily of this issue. And we can update them periodically. They won't 'unfriend' us . . they probably won't even 'hide' us . . . but they *will* get the message!


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

I was pleased to see a big pet store that sold puppies out of one of our big local malls had just closed. Of course I'm sorry for the employees, but I knew the pups in those display cages were all from mills - even though there was a "breeder's" name posted on each cage. Just another way to deceive people into thinking they are buying from a legitimate breeder.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Countryboy said:


> And it's a simple message. "Pet store puppies=puppy mills=bad." Even if yr friends read as little as one link they get the picture. And they remember it 'coz the connections are soooo simple.


You're right, of course. It's easy to forget that some people (although they must live in CAVES!!) don't realise that don't all come from lovely, loving, responsible home breeders.


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

Great article. It's such a heartbreaking cycle, these puppy mills.


----------

